# do I need commecially sold filter media



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

still planning and researching my sump. Have designed my internal/external overflow including this standpipe http://www.rl180reef.com/pages/standpipe/standpipe-doug_closeup.htm , got my sump plans ready, designed my new DIY CO2 ladder (pic below) but I was wondering do people buy commercial filter material, foam, noodles and the stuff that goes on top of the foam (unsure what its called) are there alternatives that people get from hardware or rubber/foam suppliers etc

anyway here is the diy co2 ladder I have designed to go in the sump near the pupm that pumps water to the tank

Opinions welcome

Regards Darren


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought my filter material (the floss) from a fabric store. Its sold as stuffing for blankets.

A huge 30+ foot by 3 food by .5 inch role cost about 8$. Thats enough filter material to last practically forever. Just make sure it hasn't been treated with anything and is just floss material.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks zapins i have seen that stuff it didnt seem as dense though


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I also got polyester quilt batting at the fabric section of a department store. No flame retardant. Just several years' supply...

Other sources of sponge in various cell diameters seem hard to find. I ended up looking in the pond section of various stores to find most of it. Aqua Clear filter sponge material is a pretty good density. I use a somewhat coarser sponge (pond supply sort of thing) over the intake of the filters. 
I found one weird source for a fine sponge: In Wal Mart there was an open cell sponge being sold as air conditioner insulation. (Wrap around the AC between the wall and the AC) It was a square tube (not hollow) about 2" x 2" by 4' long (I think- it has been a long time). I was able to cut this into pieces that fit into the smaller filters, but I do not see how it would work in a larger filter. Maybe this material is available in sheets, somewhere.... 

If you want to keep the softer materials organized, some types of undergravel filter plates will provide support, yet let plenty of water through. 

I use a fair amount of the blue and white "Rite Size" filter media. It is available in sheets. 

3/8" Lava rock (landscape or masonry yard) is not too bad for bacteria condominiums. It makes a decent support for emersed plants, too.


----------

